# Snows on the Table



## Anas Strepera (Nov 10, 2004)

What's your favorite snow goose recipe?

My favorite is a plucked whole goose baked in an oven bag, stuffed with apples and onions. Cook on real low heat, 200 degrees for the better part of the day. Good eats!

Obviously I don't do that with a ton of them. I smoke a lot of them and eat later. I also make a lot into sausage. I grind quite a few up plain and then cook them in spaghetti sauce, or hamburger helper.


----------



## Anas Strepera (Nov 10, 2004)

Not a single response???

I guess I should have titled this thread,

"Snows in the ditch."


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Crock pot with barbeque sauce. Snow geese taste the best, ducks are ok, and canada geese are the worst cooked this way.


----------



## brobones (Mar 10, 2004)

Cube them up soak them in italian dressing,then put them on shish kabob sticks with tomatoes onions and peppers. Yummy


----------



## EllendaleND (Dec 25, 2011)

blhunter3 said:


> Crock pot with barbeque sauce. Snow geese taste the best, ducks are ok, and canada geese are the worst cooked this way.


Do you marinate them or anything?? or throw em straight in?


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

EllendaleND said:


> blhunter3 said:
> 
> 
> > Crock pot with barbeque sauce. Snow geese taste the best, ducks are ok, and canada geese are the worst cooked this way.
> ...


Dry them out the best you can before you throw them in in the pot and add the McCormicks pulled pork and once they start falling apart add your favorite BBQ sauce and wait till the meat in all shredded.


----------



## bwfsh (Feb 12, 2009)

To add to BL's post, I like to cook them in Diet Coke in the crock pot until they fall apart (roughly 4 hours on low). I think it is the citric acid in the coke that helps break the meat down and takes a little of the gamey taste out of them.


----------



## burltealrugerlegs (Mar 15, 2012)

I slice a breast and make a pocket inside, fill it with cream cheese and chopped jalepenoes and chopped garlic. Wrap it in bacon and put it in a basket on the rotissery!! its great!! :beer:


----------



## DesertWings (Feb 12, 2009)

Soak breasts in milk or salt water overnight...dry and add dry rub or marinate, place in ziplock and refrigerate for 24 hours...run thru Bradley smoker for 3 hours with low heat...slice finished breasts, place on crackers with cheese and brown mustard...ENJOY!


----------



## Anas Strepera (Nov 10, 2004)

I got a big batch of snow breasts sliced and soaking in brine as I type this. Can't wait to fire up the smoker tomorrow! There's nothing better than sitting in the spread chomping on smoked snow jerky. I always bring a lot and leave with little to none.


----------



## tilley (Jul 28, 2011)

Soak em,smoke em,brine em,marinate ,cover up,grind em spice em..anything to make them taste like something edible. Good eatin! Sewer pond canadas have got to be the most delicious along with a big old "eagle head". Serve on toast.


----------

